# Looking for Installers in St Louis and Cleaveland



## cojones (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi guys,

We are looking for installers for the St Louis, MO and Cleveland, OH. We are a GPS Installation company covering the Midwest. The job requires a lot of driving, up to 6 hours from your home location. It pays between 40k and 50K a year. If your interested, please send me an email @ [email protected]


----------

